
Hello Riot.js:quick tutorial about this awesome lib - vitomd
http://vitomd.com/blog/coding/hello-riot-js-quick-tutorial-about-this-awesome-lib/
======
vitomd
Riot.js ([http://riotjs.com](http://riotjs.com)) is a powerful minimalistic
UI/DOM javascript library with clean and concise syntax. In the beginning it
was compared with React but not anymore, it goes to a different path, focusing
in clarity and usefulness for the developer.

------
andrewmcwatters
I think Riot.js is a step further in the right direction, but really, using
web components directly is where I think we should be.

